# Corn Cob cracking down the middle!



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no idea why this is happening! It's just about brand new too! What am i doing wrong? I put some wood glue on all the cracked parts. I'm gonna let it sit over night before i sand it down so it's all even and looking good again. I just want to prevent this from happening in the future if at all possible, or if it's even a problem. Even though it was cracked, it still smoked perfectly fine, i just didn't want it to fall apart on me.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

cracking as in a big crack? or a bunch of small ones? Most of mind end of getting a bunch of little cracks that dont seem to affect the smoking process. Also I am not sure about using wood glue, wouldnt want that stuff around my pipe?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

You mean cracked or chipped? They seem to get chips and pocks pretty easily, but don't we all. It just adds character.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Pics would help, but you probably just need to get another one. Or you could call Missouri Meerschaum. They have the best customer service person (Marilyn), who will probably just ship a new one to you promptly.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you new to pipes or experienced? The reason I ask is many new to pipes overheat the bowls and they crack. Been there, done that.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My general has a small hairline crack developing at the top of the bowl. I suspect it's just the nature of cobs, sometimes you find one with a defect that develops relatively quickly. If it starts to spread, I was thinking of filling it with Elmer's white glue, which is the same thing you can use to reattach a cob stem if it comes loose.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't glue your bowls. Just call Missouri Meerschaum. They seriously have great customer service, and I'm sure they'll replace it quickly. They have always been wonderful to do business with.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Don't glue your bowls. Just call Missouri Meerschaum. They seriously have great customer service, and I'm sure they'll replace it quickly. They have always been wonderful to do business with.


They do seem like a great company, but I kind of just figure when the thing finally cracks properly I can probably afford the $12 to replace it. If not...this is the WRONG hobby!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

BrewShooter said:


> They do seem like a great company, but I kind of just figure when the thing finally cracks properly I can probably afford the $12 to replace it. If not...this is the WRONG hobby!!!


Also a fair point.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know if they would replace it, considering i already glued it =/ but to answer all of your questions, I am a new piper, and i can say yes, i am smoking quite a bit, that could be why. And yes it was a rather huge crack, not a chip, it is a crack that was continuously getting bigger every day. I could see the only reason why it was smoking fine was i already had the cake layer pretty thick. But i will call them, considering Tom gives me the number


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Web site is www.corncobpipe.com
There's a "contact us" page. Number is 1-800-888-2109.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Much appreciated! Sent an email off to them. I'm not looking for any kind of reparations, I just wanted to bring it to their attention and perhaps learn their method of repairing it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

VanguArd said:


> Much appreciated! Sent an email off to them. I'm not looking for any kind of reparations, I just wanted to bring it to their attention and perhaps learn their method of repairing it.


Let us know what happens, please.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

There is a reason the pipe needs rest is for the moisture to dry out. You didnt allow that and it splits. Even Briar pipe makers do not cover this under warranty normally. I know a guy who cracks all his (he is very poor but smokes all day with his) he wraps his with electric tape to hold them together even longer. I am a true believer of taking ownership of your own actions and I would say "go buy another cob". Yes Missouri Meerschaum would probably replace it to keep you happy. Sorry about your pipe but thank god their cheap!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> There is a reason the pipe needs rest is for the moisture to dry out. You didnt allow that and it splits. Even Briar pipe makers do not cover this under warranty normally. I know a guy who cracks all his (he is very poor but smokes all day with his) he wraps his with electric tape to hold them together even longer. I am a true believer of taking ownership of your own actions and I would say "go buy another cob". Yes Missouri Meerschaum would probably replace it to keep you happy. Sorry about your pipe but thank god their cheap!


I probably wouldn't ask for a new one either, but I'm not sure I agree totally with the reasoning. My General is rarely smoked, certainly never more than once every couple of weeks, is still pretty new and it has a crack. I think you can just sometimes get a cob that has a natural stress point in it. It's a natural product and that wouldn't be unlikely.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I probably wouldn't ask for a new one either, but I'm not sure I agree totally with the reasoning. My General is rarely smoked, certainly never more than once every couple of weeks, is still pretty new and it has a crack. I think you can just sometimes get a cob that has a natural stress point in it. It's a natural product and that wouldn't be unlikely.


Actually I was talking about the OP not your pipe. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i would order a missouri meerchaum cob, i have 2 they are great. the point of a cob is they're cheap, smoke the $hit out of them and toss em when they break


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Actually I was talking about the OP not your pipe. Sorry about the confusion.


Oh, I understood that, I was just offering the counter point that it is possible to get a cob that just appears to have had a defect from the beginning. It's all good!


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom, Will do sir. Todd, this is why I wasn't asking for a new one, I was just curious as to how they would repair it considering they are professionals =P


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

VanguArd said:


> Tom, Will do sir. Todd, this is why I wasn't asking for a new one, I was just curious as to how they would repair it considering they are professionals =P


I think there is something worth admiring when a person wants to repair something and continue to use it, rather than to discard it just because he can afford to get another one.

RD


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

VanguArd said:


> Tom, Will do sir. Todd, this is why I wasn't asking for a new one, I was just curious as to how they would repair it considering they are professionals =P


They're not going to repair it, they'll just send you a new one.

I don't think you're doing anything wrong, it's just a cheap cc.
Sometimes they last 10-20 years, sometimes they don't.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

RupturedDuck said:


> I think there is something worth admiring when a person wants to repair something and continue to use it, rather than to discard it just because he can afford to get another one.
> 
> RD


Equally, there's something to be said for those who smoke wood glue.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> Equally, there's something to be said for those who smoke wood glue.


Well sure.

I just received my first corn cobs today (thanks again Jon!), so I'm not exactly sure how they crack.... How about wrapping the thing tightly with stainless steel wire to keep her together?

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0448 6938 94 :yo:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Pics would help, Blake. The bowl is cracked? Is it all the way through the wall of the bowl?

Personally, I'd probably just trash it and buy a new one if it was that bad. Unless it holds some kind of sentimental value...in which case I might would just keep it, not attempt to repair it, and not smoke it anymore.

But there's certainly nothing wrong with trying to fix it. I'd love to hear how it works out for you!



drastic_quench said:


> Equally, there's something to be said for those who smoke wood glue.


I assume this was a joke (it did make me giggle). But just to clear the air - I seriously doubt that gluing would do any harm health-wise to the smoker. The shanks are glued into the bowls, after all. Elmer's School Glue or Elmer's Wood Glue would either work fine, I think. FYI - I have used Elmer's Wood Glue (professional strength or something? I can't remember exactly) as filler in the cob-shank junction on one that was leaky, to fill the outside bottom of the bowl where one leaked between the hardwood dowel and the cob, and to fill chipped areas on cobs before, and it worked great every time. It dried to a yellowish gloss finish...it doesn't look bad at all, just wanted to let you know. And I haven't died of glue fume inhalation or anything :mrgreen:.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Todd, what is this, might i ask? lol
Drastic, I can agree with that =P but of course, this one does have some sentimental value to me, being as it is my first CC. And i mean really, this thing is gigantic, so i believe it's worth it. doesn't change the taste at all so it doesn't bother me. 
Clifford, I actually have meant to put pictures up, but my battery on my camera was dead so i put it on the charger before i left for work so i'll get them up soon.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

> I could see the only reason why it was smoking fine was i already had the cake layer pretty thick.


How thick is "pretty thick"? Too much cake may be the problem. Most of us keep somewhere between no cake to very thin cake in our cobs.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

No thicker than a penny. It's to the point of which the cake is doing it's job, soaking up the moisture from the smoke. I'll keep it in check.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

I pretty new, but haven't had that problem with the corn cob pipe. I read many forums about pipe smoking and how to take care of them. It really helps a lot. Since I'm about a 5-6 month newbie.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Ronjohn said:


> I pretty new, but haven't had that problem with the corn cob pipe. I read many forums about pipe smoking and how to take care of them. It really helps a lot. Since I'm about a 5-6 month newbie.


I'm very new. only a couple of weeks, but i seem to enjoy every single aspect of this. I'm so glad i decided to smoke out of pipes. i tried going back to cigarettes.... bad idea.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

How is that briar working for you Blake? Have you tried the Lane 1-Q?


----------

